# New Puppy - what size harness



## Dougal (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi All,

Would someone kindly advise what size harness I would need to buy for my 10 week old toy cockapoo that I am picking up on the 30th April - Extra small or small?

Thank you


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am not sure - however if you buy from Pets at Home and explain I know that they will exchange if the size is wrong. Alternatively wait until you have your pup home and then carry him in to the store and let them fit your pup.... wonderful early socializing opportunity and you will not believe the amount of attention you will get when you are carrying a very small very cute puppy about....
Dot's dad was a large toy poodle and at 10 weeks she was around 2.2 kg.... don't know if that helps at all!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I think size will differ in brands of harness to some degree. My Sophie is a miniature Poodle, American Cocker mix. She is going to be 1 year old on April 5th and she's weigh approximately 15lbs. I use an EzyDog Quick Fit harness and love them. They adjust quite a bit within their size. I purchased my first harness in the extra small size when she was a baby and she is still wearing that size today. I believe EzyDog will let you exchange if the size is incorrect.


----------



## Dougal (Mar 31, 2016)

*Much appreciated!*

Thank you for your advice!


----------

